# can't connect to bhyve Windows Server with VNC



## joggx (May 24, 2021)

Hi,

I used the following command to start the Windows server VM in bhyve.

`sudo bhyve -c 4 -s 0,hostbridge -s 3,ahci-hd,/dev/zvol/zroot/vms/windows2012r2 -s 10,virtio-net,tap0 -s 29,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5902,wait     -s 31,lpc -l com1,/dev/nmdm0A -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd -m 4G -H -w windows2012r2`

But it crashes when connecting with tightVNC:

fbuf frame buffer base: 0x945e00000 [sz 16777216]
vm_run error -1, errno 14


----------



## zirias@ (May 24, 2021)

I can only say I don't have any problems using tigervnc for `vncviewer`, but that might be coincidence.


----------



## _martin (May 24, 2021)

What error do you see in syslog ? That 14 indicates segfault most likely. Do you see this error with other VMs you try to connect to via VNC ?


----------



## joggx (May 25, 2021)

Zirias said:


> I can only say I don't have any problems using tigervnc for `vncviewer`, but that might be coincidence.



I tried tigerVNC too same problem.


----------

